# Rapido Scheiber Control Panel Fault. Help!



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

Our Rapido 992M has a Scheiber Control Panel which works fine whilst on 12 volt. However when we plug into the mains hook up it flashes 'Alarm - Waste Water' irrespective of the amount of water or not in the tank. 

This started when the site we were on was experiencing a series of power cuts. I'm suspecting some kind of power surge may have affected the control panel. I've pressed the reset button on the Scheiber Distribution Block when not connected to mains and there's no change. Maybe I should do a reset whilst on hook up?

I'm happy to disconnect the waste tank feature as we always dump the waste water regularly but feel it still won't help with the fault.

All suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

*waste water*

We have the 966M with the same unit and last year had the exact same problem with the waste water flashing when we knew it was empty. We had never seen this sign before as we empty the waste water regularly. It was as you say so annoying. We decided that a bit of rubbish must have attached itself to the sensor and we filled the waste water full of fresh water overnight then emptied it all. It would be ok for a few days and then off it went again. We were in Spain at the time so if we took the van off the site we tried all sorts of cleaning stuff to slosh about in the tank, and we were making plans to call at a Rapido place on the way back through France. Then it just stopped and has never appeared again!
Good luck with it.

Mags


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

That's divine intervention I guess! This is a way of repair I like. The Bus is in storage now but I did give it a good talking to before leaving it so maybe it'll be ok next time we use it.  

Thanks for the reply


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

For anyone having this problem now or in the future it's now sorted. I simply removed the control panel carefully and pulled off the 16 pin plug from the back of the control panel whilst the Bus was connected to the hook up, blasted the circuit board with an airline, to clear out any dirt or debris then reconnected it. Fitted it all back and the fault had gone. I guess it was a kind of reboot.

I didn't think it was a fault on the waste tank side because it only displayed the alarm when connected to hook up and not on 12v.

The idea came to me after speaking to our son who disconnected the battery on his car (Fiat 500) to get rid of a fault on his radio, all working fine once the battery was reconnected. :-k 

I do love technology but not when it bites back.


----------

